# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  NetBeans IDE  5.5 چیست ؟

## IC_prog

NetBeans IDE 5.5 چیست ؟
1- آیا محیط برنامه نویسی هست که مثلا بشه باهاش یک نرم افزار سیستم فروش .
انبارداری.حسابداری یا ... نوشت ؟ اگر جواب مثبته آیا خودش بانک اطلاعات داره یا باید از sql,... استفاده کرد؟  :متفکر: 

2- چه ارتباطی بین java و NetBeans هست ؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 
3- آیا کتاب آموزشی در مورد NetBeans وجود داره ؟  :تشویق: 
من  هیچ اطلاعاتی از java ندارم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید.  :خجالت:

----------


## Cold.82

به نام خدا 

NetbeansIDE : یک محیط برنامه نویسیست برای راحت برنامه نوشتن !!

1-بله همه نوع نرم افزاری را می توان توسعه داد از وب گرفته تا موبایل . در مورد بانک اطلاعات هم درایورهای برای وصل شدن به بانک اطلاعات رو داره و لی  بصورت پیش فرض درایوری برای وصل شدن به MSsql رو نداره و خودتون باید زحمتشو بکشید و دانلود کنید و نصبش کنید ! . 

2-Netbeans رو با java نوشتن!!
3- یک کتاب انگلیسی هست به نام pro netbeans ide 6 rich client platform edition 
و در خود سایت www.netbeans.org آموزشهایی وجود دارد 
البته الان ورژن 6.1 موجوده و 6.5 البته نسخه 6.5 پایدار نیست. 
در مورد دانلود هم عرض کنم مستقیما نمی تونید از خود سایت دانلود کنید ولی از تاپیک زیر می توانید استفاده کنید 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=96737

*من هیچ اطلاعاتی از java ندارم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید*

خیلی کلیست

----------


## mirsaman

مرسی جالب بود

----------


## ahmad598

جاوا یک زبان برنامه نویسی است که تا حد زیادی شی گراست البته نه به طور افراطی. و به همین خاطر هم هیچ کس آن را به عنوان زبان اول برای شروع به برنامه نویسی پیشنهاد نمی کنه. مهمترین نکته این زبان اینه که همون برنامه ای که روی ویندوز اجرا می شه دقیقا همون می تونه روی لینوکس و مکینتاش هم اجرا بشه. اگر با C#‎ آشنا هستید باید بدونید که C#‎ خیلی از چیزهاش رو از java الگو برداری کرده.

----------

